# cast iron required in Los Angeles city?



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Gc has made it clear that he wants ci from the second floor down to at least the base of the first floor for noise. Ok, I get it, who wants to hear turds falling.... However he has stated that it is a requirement IN city of LA. I checked the site and saw nothing at all regarding this.

Needless to say, I don't wanna do it... I like abs, it works.

Has anyone around the area heard of this? 

Does anyone have experience with the difference between ci vs abs with spray foam for sound deadening? 
Thx


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It costs more and it more labor intensive so charge more. I love cast iron but have many years in commercial construction.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

May be a city ordinance, call your inspector. If the guy is willing to pay for it, why wouldn't you want to use it, more money for material and labor.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

The sound difference is extreme. Cast is silent, insulated ABS is quite noticeable. Don't know of any code for it but it is good for the end user.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Like plumber Dave said above. At my last shops service area there was no requirement and both were allowed. When we would do office/professional buildings we only used cast. Last thing you want during a sales meeting is the sound of a waterfall behind the wall every 5 mins.


----------



## Smokin (Oct 17, 2014)

I really only work in residential stuff, but its been my understanding that commercial buildings in los angeles do require cast iron pipes with exceptions. I do sound proofing and love cast iron pipes for that reason. Its not worth trying to soundproof around an abs pipe, its the mass and density of the cast iron that reduces the disturbing water flow sounds. Adding cotton insulation around cast helps.

If you talk with an inspector about it, please report back here.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I checked to see if Los Angeles has any addendum's to the 2013 CPC. According to the LA City building department website, Chapter 7 of the 2013 CPC is adopted by reference.
Therefore, you can use ABS as far as the city is concerned. Your GC is a different matter.
As for noise, CI is quieter. If you can get him to give you a 8" wall, you can stuff the void in the stud bay with insulate so that the plastic hardly peeps when you flush. 
Chapter 7 also says you can use plastic waste on any type construction (including commercial) up to two stories in height.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> Chapter 7 also says you can use plastic waste on any type construction (including commercial) up to two stories in height.


Plenum ceiling is an issue no matter how many floors.

David


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> I checked to see if Los Angeles has any addendum's to the 2013 CPC. According to the LA City building department website, Chapter 7 of the 2013 CPC is adopted by reference.
> Therefore, you can use ABS as far as the city is concerned. Your GC is a different matter.
> As for noise, CI is quieter. If you can get him to give you a 8" wall, you can stuff the void in the stud bay with insulate so that the plastic hardly peeps when you flush.
> Chapter 7 also says you can use plastic waste on any type construction (including commercial) up to two stories in height.


Yes, before I asked I checked on there. The reason I don't want to do it....3 showers 3 wc 1 bidet 2 tubs and more Crap I'm forgetting at the moment... The additional work is fine, I just have a lot of other work waiting on me... I hate HATE losing jobs because of scheduling.... Anyone think there is much of a benefit to spray foam over the ci? Overkill?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Even CI makes noise when water runs through it. We recently wrapped CI waste and storm drains in two layers of jute (carpet underlayment) per engineer's specification on a job. Looks strange. Since it cost them a few bucks, I hope it's really quiet.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

If you don't have a plenum ceiling, maybe you can run cast iron stacks, then switch to plastic for branches and trap arms. Might save some time.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Once they layout the 2nd floor I'll most likely just transition to ci at the drops.... Thx for the tips... The Tankless design for this one will be sick, post when I start that


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Tankless said:


> Once they layout the 2nd floor I'll most likely just transition to ci at the drops.... Thx for the tips... The Tankless design for this one will be sick, post when I start that


CI was code long time ago. LA is really slow to embrace new products.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

While it is not a Code requirement in Residential in LA, it is the standard when building a custom home. You can use ABS below the ground floor and above the second floor floor. All drops should be CI. Check your plans and your subcontract. If it was silent tell him it will be an extra.

Mark


----------



## kimo (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm with plumbus on this, esp this business of code requiring CI above two stories. Couple of years ago the foreman and senior plumbers were arguing about CI or ABS for the SVP in a big old house in the Oakland hills. It was resolved with CI all the way, including the lateral. The thinking being why mess with a half and half.


----------



## fishhb (Jan 28, 2015)

doing a ground up strip center in la with 14 restrooms single story all abs and 12" pvc roof drains


----------

